# Your Favourite sigs from other people



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

In your opinion, what are your 3 favourite sigs/pieces from the other artists?

This should give you a different perspective of your works.

I'll start

*NikosCC*





























My favorite right here, I love everything about it, the brush and lighting go together perfectly


*MJB23*





























*Steph05050*



















*ScottySullivan*


















*Toxic*


















*ThaMuffinMan*


























*Sinister*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

_*PLAZZY:*_








One of the best sigs i have ever seen.^



















_*MJB23:*_




























_*STEPH:*_



























_*TOXIC:*_



























_*
SINISTER:*_




























_*THE MUFFIN MAN:*_




























Some from myself that i like:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought about a thread like this for a while.


MuffinMan



















Steph




















Plazz



















MJB



















Eric2004BC



















Nikos




















Scotty Sullivan




















Sinister


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

*ThaMuffinMan*


























*Steph05050*


























*Plazz*


























*Nikos*


























*Toxic*


























*Eric2004BC*


















*Scottysullivan*










*Sinister*


























*Favorites of My Work*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yay i cant wait to do mine..ill put mine up after my last class today


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I didnt do my own.

My favorite of my own are.

















I love this sig but I dont know if it shows up right on everyones computer, on my g/f's computer it shows up with a white background instead of being transparent to the forum background,(Shows up fine on my computer.)


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well alright top 3 from everybody is:

MuffinMan

























Plazzman

























MJB23

























NCC

























Toxic

























Eric

























Scottysullivan

























Sinister

























Composure *no available image links*
Solider with camera
Spiderman
Rob Dyrdek

Kryonicle


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i added kryonicles work to my picks but i still cant view MJ for some reason


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph did you click the second expand button? because it works just fine for me.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

good idea for a thread, i'll get my top 3 from everybody up tomorrow


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Steph did you click the second expand button? because it works just fine for me.



Me to,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im try to in a different broswer i think thats the prb....everyone that has more than one expand tab it wont work so i thinks its jsut me


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I picked two for each:

Kry:



















NCC:



















MuffinMan:



















Steph:



















Plazz:



















MJB:



















Toxic:



















Eric:



















Scott:



















Sinister:



















ME!:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good pics from everyone so far...seeing a lot of the same ones here and there...which is good i guess lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess I'll do myself too


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> plazz' favs[/IMG]



its a bit weird u dont have gomi there. thats the nicest youve done imo


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah nice, you think so? I seem to have forgotten about that, I used to rock that with pride


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

aight decided to just choose 2 from each artist

*Steph05050:*

















*KryOnicle:*

















*NikosCC:*

















*plazzman:*

















*MJB23:*

















*Toxic:*

















*eric2004bc:*

















*scottysullivan:*

















*Sinister:*

















*My Own (ThaMuffinMan):*


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Nikos-
























MJB-
























Steph-
























Plazz-
























Toxic-
























Kryonical-
























Muffin man-
























Scotty-
























Myslef-
























Norway-
























Sinister-


----------

